# Recent slowdowns at peak times?



## zachhart12 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just wondering why FA has been slow at peak times after you guys upgraded the server and bandwidth.  Anyone else notice that or is it just me?


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 16, 2010)

I've noticed that as well.


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2010)

Nope, I'm good.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Same here, takes like 40-50 seconds to post comments, 30-40 seconds to load pages.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 16, 2010)

Its only gone down for me a few times but has not slowed.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Some people I'm watching have posted journals about the site being slow as well.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 16, 2010)

Never noticed that.

But then, I work with school portal that takes five to ten minutes to load, when it does, at all :V
I probably just don't realise FA's being slow.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Never noticed that.
> 
> But then, I work with school portal that takes five to ten minutes to load, when it does, at all :V
> I probably just don't realise FA's being slow.


 
I don't have the lag that bad at my school (of course I tend to visit certain sites on my laptop when using the school network myself)


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 16, 2010)

It was slow for me tonight, but I think that's been the first time. I'm not sure.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

Got a 503 error on a few userpages this morning, but that's it.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 17, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Got a 503 error on a few userpages this morning, but that's it.


 
Any as of later?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 17, 2010)

Could it be a regional/ISP problem? FA is not the only site that seems to be effected by some slowdowns.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 17, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> Any as of later?


 
Not as of now, no.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been getting slower load times as well.
Posting a couple of comments took a little more time too.

Have there been more people uploading lately?


----------



## Summercat (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't tell if my slowdowns are due to the shitty connection, or FA's servers. I do admit that I've gotten a few 503 errors (that went away right away), but *shrug*

I'll be directing this to the attention of a techy type person.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2010)

A little bit faster today, got some 503 errors though.


----------



## mongreldog (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, I'm experiencing the site being very slow too. I'm in the UK.


----------



## thoron (Sep 17, 2010)

I not sure if this is of any help. But PHP and SQL % seems a little off the past few days. Normaly they at PHP 40-60% and SQL 40-60%, when they closely balance in that range the site runs the fastest, ideally close to a 50-50% range. Lately the PHP is generally reading in the range of 90-99% while the SQL is reading at 1-10%. I I honestly don't know what it all mean but I do know that site has slowed down a little since the PHP and SQL readings have gone to these ranges.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 19, 2010)

thoron said:


> I not sure if this is of any help. But PHP and SQL % seems a little off the past few days. Normaly they at PHP 40-60% and SQL 40-60%, when they closely balance in that range the site runs the fastest, ideally close to a 50-50% range. Lately the PHP is generally reading in the range of 90-99% while the SQL is reading at 1-10%. I I honestly don't know what it all mean but I do know that site has slowed down a little since the PHP and SQL readings have gone to these ranges.


 
I may not be an admin here, but let me ask some 'experts' at my school this question to see if that would be an issue.


----------



## thoron (Sep 20, 2010)

When SQL falls below 1% is when it takes the longest for a page to load.


----------



## piia (Sep 20, 2010)

The site's been super slow for me and a friend of mine, and we're getting 503's up the butt. 

Her internet is pretty crappy, but mine is just fine.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

It suddenly sped up today


I dunno what happened but it seems to be back to normal for me.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Sep 20, 2010)

Still getting slowdowns.  For example, a page loaded as follows:  Page generated in 0.476 seconds [ 97.2% PHP, 2.8% SQL ] (16 queries)

Using Google DNS (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) and Open DNS  208.67.222.222 and every other website loads lightning fast.


----------



## chrispywolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Slowdowns for me too.  Has been happening to me everyday for at least a week...possibly longer.  Seems to be the worst in the evening/nite.

Faving a pic takes 5-10 seconds as does pretty much everything else.

1+ weeks ago everything was peachy.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 21, 2010)

chrispywolf said:


> Slowdowns for me too.  Has been happening to me everyday for at least a week...possibly longer.  Seems to be the worst in the evening/nite.
> 
> Faving a pic takes 5-10 seconds as does pretty much everything else.
> 
> 1+ weeks ago everything was peachy.



It's the same with FAF, and a few other websites.

I think it has something to do with the server hosts.


----------

